# My first vintage watch: Seiko Diamatic 6119-5410



## landyvlad (Nov 19, 2015)

On the 11/11/2015 I purchased my first vintage watch, a Seiko Diamatic 6119-5410.

Crystal is near perfect, which is a good thing because of their shape they are near unobtainable. Case could do with a polish.

It only cost me $100 which is a bargain, however as with all vintage watches I had no idea how long ago it had been serviced. Worse, it was fine 'on the bench' but when I wore it, it was losing time to the tune of….lots.

Turns out the barrel jewel is broken and needs replacement - which will be done as part of the service I was expecting to have to have done anyway ($250). So in reality it will be a $350 watch but running perfectly. That's still a good buy I reckon.

Looks fantastic in my opinion and wears well on the wrist. I'm super happy and will be even happier when I pick it up from the watchmakers next Monday.

I know it's a long shot but does anyone know where I could get an electronic copy/scan of an owners manual for this?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice watch, very similar to the Omega Dynamic of the same period. Great post and welcome :yes:


----------



## landyvlad (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you and thank you !


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Welcome, and what a lovely watch :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

landyvlad said:


> Thank you and thank you !


 sorry I can't really help with the manuals / instructions, you might try ebay or googling for vintage seiko operating manuals or something like that. It worked for me with my 15 year old Omega

I've found this which might help.

http://www.thewatchsite.com/13-ads-catalogs-vintage-current/16043-seiko-vintage-catalogs-1960s-1980s.html


----------

